# Black Hole Two-piece Carry-on Jigging Rods



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I just picked up the shipment at UPS.
The rods look neat. The rod case can hold 3 conventional rods or two spinning rods. If you push hard, you can put 2 conventional rods and one spinning rod.
Or, if you put the butt section in check-in back, you can put 5 top sections of rods with combination of conventional and spinning.

Here are pictures of the rod and the rod case.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I am leaving for Dry Tortugas trip with Capt Yuri tomorrow.
I packed my carry-on rod case.
I can manage to put 5 Black Hole two_piece conventional rods in it ( 80g, 150g, 250g, 350g and 450g), but butt sections are 4 because the but section of 250g and 350g are interchangeable.










--------------

*www.jignpop.com
www.jignpopforum.com
www.blackholeUSA.com*


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Very nice Kil, looking forward to your report!! FISH ON!!!


----------

